# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Plen, le robot qui skate sans peine

## La Rédaction

Pour ceux qui l'auraient raté, voici Plen le robot skateur et sa copine la vamp.





Ça ne mange pas de pain, ni de boulon, mais ça passe le temps en attendant les premiers esclaves androïdes, notamment sexuels. Car ne nous voilons pas la face, derrière les très sérieux projets robotiques, nul doute que c'est bien ce qui motive nombre des recherches sur le sujet. Rajoutez de l'I.A. sur les vérins, du rimel sur le latex, et dites-moi que je me trompe.

Dans un sens, ce n'est pas surprenant, imaginez le marché que cela représente…

Voir la news (0 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## nothuman

J'attend la version où il sera capable de faire flip.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sk-flown

Avant la baise moi mes priorités(pour un futur robot ou une femme) c'est la cuisine et le ménage.

Le robot coûte cher a l'achat mais après il est moins cher a entretenir qu'une femme.

Et lui on est pas obligé de lui dire que: "non il est pas moche et que non il a pas 10kilos de trop".

----------


## chacharles

_en attendant les premiers esclaves androïdes, notamment sexuels_

Au moins les vraies, elles se nettoient toutes seules ...  

... la pluspart du temps   :<_<: 

Si il en existe auto-wash avec micro-onde intégré, vous m'en mettrez 12, merci

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

L'avantage avec un robot sexuel c'est que pour une fois, la panne ne viendra pas forcément de moi.   ::ninja::  
On connait l'OS ?

----------


## ryohji

4 posts dont 3 machistes, pas mal!

----------


## Cariboux83

J'imagine les vannes qu'on va pouvoir sortir avec les robots sexuels...

"String missing"
"Pin error"
"Wrong slot, wrong sloooooot!"

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Mais mais mais...
...c'est completement enorme ce truc !

Ya un lien vers le fabricant ?

----------


## Yoryze

Enfin une qui boitera pas...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Erotic_Hamster

> Mais mais mais...
> ...c'est completement enorme ce truc !
> 
> Ya un lien vers le fabricant ?


http://www.allyoucanskate.com/lan_id...at_id-1/1.html  ::ninja::

----------


## BUDA

Une segfault pendant une fellation et c'est le drame.

----------


## ELOdry

> 4 posts dont 3 machistes, pas mal!


C'est pas la fête de la Femme tous les jours  ::lol::

----------


## Neptune

Y a que moi qui trouve que la vidéo du robot skatteur pu le fake ?

----------


## Zepolak

Dites... Vous savez si le second robot tient debout parce qu'il est fixé ou parce qu'il arrive à maintenir son équilibre tout seul ?

----------


## SeBoun

> derrière les très sérieux projets robotiques, *nu* doute que c'est bien ce qui motive


Lapsus révélateur dis donc !

J'ai hâte d'être à une époque où les androïdes pululleront ! Il y aura des partis d'extrême droite raciste envers les robots avec des camps de concentrations plein de robots ! Une époque où quand on dira "robot" avec un ton arrogant, ca sera comme dire "juif" avec le même ton. Des trucs comme ça, on va bien rigoler !   ::lol::

----------


## chacharles

> J'ai hâte d'être à une époque où les androïdes pululleront ! Il y aura des partis d'extrême droite raciste envers les robots avec des camps de concentrations plein de robots ! Une époque où quand on dira "robot" avec un ton arrogant, ca sera comme dire "juif" avec le même ton. Des trucs comme ça, on va bien rigoler !


télé.. vas louer IA de stanley spielberg

----------


## Cybernoid

> Y a que moi qui trouve que la vidéo du robot skatteur pu le fake ?


Non, on dirait carrément de l'animation image par image. Ou alors c'est flimé avec une webcam d'il y a 10 ans.

----------


## zion

C'est mon prof de robotique que ça doit faire baver, vu comment c'était chaud pour moi de faire suivre une ligne au sol à un foutu robot.   ::ninja::

----------


## Neptune

> Non, on dirait carrément de l'animation image par image. Ou alors c'est flimé avec une webcam d'il y a 10 ans.



clair on dirais du " chapi chapo style "  :mrgreen:

----------


## unpetitnouveau

> Y a que moi qui trouve que la vidéo du robot skatteur pu le fake ?


Of course, c'est de l'animation image par image !
Pour preuve : l'état d'avancement actuel de la recherche dans le domaine : Dexter, bipède et pourtant équilibré

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Je ne sais pas trop quoi penser là.   ::mellow::  

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plen et http://www.plen.jp/



Soit c'est le plus gros fake du monde soit c'est completement vrai et totalement epatant.




> Of course, c'est de l'animation image par image !
> Pour preuve : l'état d'avancement actuel de la recherche dans le domaine : Dexter, bipède et pourtant équilibré


Donc bon, le fake... je sais pas.

----------


## spasmologue

dommage, moi qui rêvais de me farcir un jour un robot skateur   ::mellow::

----------


## chacharles

C'est vrai que c'est utile ca, un robot qui vas faire du skate a ta place quand t'as la flemme   ::mellow::  

 ::wacko::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est vrai que c'est utile ca, un robot qui vas faire du skate a ta place quand t'as la flemme


Ben surtout vu mon niveau.
Moi j'attends surtout des robots qui jouent aux MMO à ma place pour gagner de l'xp et tout... Quoi ? Ca s'appelle des chinois ?

----------


## Chan

> Moi j'attends surtout des robots qui jouent aux MMO à ma place pour gagner de l'xp et tout... Quoi ? Ca s'appelle des chinois ?


Et ça mange pas de pain ça non plus  :mrgreen:

----------


## SeBoun

> télé.. vas louer IA de stanley spielberg


Ne t'en fais pas, je n'ai pas ignoré les références que ça implique.

----------


## essaion

> Je ne sais pas trop quoi penser là.   
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plen et http://www.plen.jp/
> Soit c'est le plus gros fake du monde soit c'est completement vrai et totalement epatant.
> Donc bon, le fake... je sais pas.


Fake : sûrement pas. OK, la vidéo est douteuse, on dirait bien que certaines séquences sont largement accélérées, et la qualité est minable (en même temps, c'est du YouTube, quoi).

Pour la référence à Dexter : je sais pas si vous avez regardé ses pieds et réfléchi deux secondes au but recherché. Pour les pieds, on voit qu'ils ont une taille "humaine" (en tout cas, par rapport à la taille du robot), là où Plen porte des skis bien larges et bien longs : c'est quand même plus facile de tenir en équilibre quand on chausse du 104 que du 39 (surtout quand on mesure moins d'un mètre).

Pour Dexter, il s'agit de faire un robot qui "marche comme un humain", avec tous les problèmes d'équilibre que ça représente (la marche est un déséquilibre perpétuel). Pour Plen, je vois pas trop le but, j'avoue. Faire un robot qui portera une casquette à l'envers, et qui éclatera tous ces petits jeunes qui font des 540 pour se marrer ? Ah tiens nan, on dirait bel et bien que c'est un jouet pour nippons friqués (2000 euros le robot skater, faut quand même pas savoir quoi faire de sa thune).

----------


## Semifer

> Dites... Vous savez si le second robot tient debout parce qu'il est fixé ou parce qu'il arrive à maintenir son équilibre tout seul ?


Ca fait un moment que je suis la robotique Japonaise et ce modèle évolue en permanence. Pour le moment il ne marche pas mais commence à bouger ses jambes, ce qu'il ne faisait pas il y a encore peu. L'équilibre pose de gros problèmes, surtout pour un engin aussi fin (j'ai vu des vidéos en plan plus rapproché, ses attitudes sont flippantes   ::mellow::  ). Pour voir le top de la robotique, il faut se tourner vers le robot Asimo de Honda. Il est capable de reconnaitre son environnement, ses interlocuteurs, de marcher, courir, parler, faire pas mal d'actions (porter, tirer, pousser, ect...)... bref un vrai robot comme on l'imaginait dans les flims de science-fiction il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça.

----------


## Erokh

> Fake : sûrement pas. OK, la vidéo est douteuse, on dirait bien que certaines séquences sont largement accélérées, et la qualité est minable (en même temps, c'est du YouTube, quoi).


non non non
C'est clairement de l'animation. Y'a qu'à voir le moment où le robot pose son pied sur le skate: le skate se téléporte de quelques centimètres sur la droite du robot pour revenir en place un 1/4 de seconde plus tard

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Dites... Vous savez si le second robot tient debout parce qu'il est fixé ou parce qu'il arrive à maintenir son équilibre tout seul ?


Elle est fixée, et alimentée par un fil.

----------


## ELOdry

> Of course, c'est de l'animation image par image !
> Pour preuve : l'état d'avancement actuel de la recherche dans le domaine : Dexter, bipède et pourtant équilibré


Super, un simulateur de mec bourré!  ::lol::

----------


## ryohji

> C'est pas la fête de la Femme tous les jours


Bah si ça c'est leur fête, pas leur journée mais bien leur fête.

----------


## Jonjonz

Une asiatique avec de la poitrine ? Ca ne pouvait être qu'un robot evidemment ...

----------


## [Douysteam]MATT

argh!! meme les robots savent mieux faire du skate que moi...la honte   ::unsure::  

et pitetre que dans un futur proche un robot semblable sera drafté en NHL (ligue de hockey sur glace americaine pour ceux qui savent pas) et explosera tous les records de Wayne Gretzky (meilleur joueur de tous les temps...un peu le FATAL1ty du hockey si vous preferez)

----------


## Biohazard06

ceux qui crient au fake, prenez le temps de visiter le site web du marchand, vous verrez que le robot ne fait qu'une vingaitne de centimetres de haut, pour un poids très réduit, et que le skate est fixé à son pied... une fois que vous aurez vu ça...

vous comprendrez qu'en matiere de petite robotique, on fait déjà des trucs fabuleux, alors un petit robot qui skate ne m'étonne pas... on vent bien des machins qui font de la moto a des gamins pour pas cher... alors 2000$, oui, un robot de 20cm peut faire du skate..

----------

